# Fragen zum ATX +12v anschluss



## Ruffnek (30. November 2009)

Hallo. hab mal ne frage. hoffentlich kennt sich jemand damit aus.

Habe jetzt meinen pc mal wieder vom staub innen befreit. Hatte ihn vor 10 monaten als komponenten gekauft und zusammengebaut. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das beim Power +12v atx eingang ein 8Poliger steckplatz ist. 4 Pole aber per steckabdeckung zugemacht waren und auch nur rin 4 poliger atx+12 stecker vom netgerät angeschlossen war obwohl noch ein loser 8poliger (4+4Polig) vom netgerät ohne gebrauch im gehäuse lag. weiß ger nicht warum ich nicht direkt 8polig angeschlossen habe(kann mich nicht mehr dran erinnern,) hab jetzt den 8poligen atx stecker angeschlossen.

Macht das eigentlich irgendeinen unterschied? Bzw wofür 4 polig und wofür 8 polig?


----------



## Vaishyana (30. November 2009)

Meinst du so einen wie rechts zu sehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruffnek (30. November 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Meinst du so einen wie rechts zu sehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


so ähnlich nur das der dann 8polig ist. nicht 24 polig


----------



## Carcharoth (30. November 2009)

Mach am besten mal ein Foto bzw. such n Bild vom MoBo ausm Netz und kreis den Stecker ein den du meinst.

Ich glaub, ich weiss welchen du meinst, möchte aber erst sichergehn dass wir vom gleichen reden bevor ich da irgendwas erzähl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Und der 8polige gehört zum ATX-Strang, bist du da sicher? Normal hast du da 20 Pins oder eben 24pins, wobei die 4 zusätzlichen Pins den PCI-Express-Slot mit Strom versorgen.
Redest du vielleicht vom Stromanschluss der CPU? Viele Netzteile bieten hier nämlich einen 4 als auch 8 poligen Stecker, so wie neue Mainboards auch 8 pins für die CPU vorsehen, wobei 4 aber in der Regel reichen.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub er meint den: 
12VoltATX P4 Stecker(links) P8 Stecker(rechts) haben beide 12 Volt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der war auf dem Board abgklebt damit auch der unerfahrene User der nur ein NT mit P4 Stecker hat den richtig anschliessen kann.


----------



## Asoriel (1. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du den CPU-Stecker meinst (also den den Animalmaster gepostet hat) dann reichen da 4 bei den meisten CPUs aus. 

Der P4-Stecker kann maximal 150W liefern. So viel verbraucht aber kaum eine CPU. Früher war der P8 (300W) dazu da, um extrem übertaktete Quadcores noch versorgen zu können. Ohne OC braucht das aber absolut keine CPU, und auch Quads brauchen das nur wenns hoch hinaus geht.
Ob du den P4 oder den P8 eingesteckt hast ist vollkommen egal.

Es gibt mittlerweile schon Mainboards, mit 2 P8-Anschlüssen, damit die CPU theoretisch 600W verbrutzeln kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das ist aber wirklich extrem und nur mit LN2 zu erreichen.

(ein Beispiel für so ein Teil wäre zB mein aktueller Favorit unter den Mainboards, ein EVGA P55 Classified 200)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was das Teil bietet ist irre...da juckt es mir in den Fingern nen Core i7 860 draufzuknallen und ordentlich übertakten. Ist aber zum einen noch nicht lieferbar und wenn, dann wirds sicher recht teuer.


----------



## Ruffnek (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja. ist wohl der stecker für die CPU. Hab dmals den 4 polig angeschlossen. Also ist es im Grunde egal ob ich den 4Pligen oder den 8 Poligen stecker nehme? hab im moment den 8 poligen drauf bzw ist der 8 Polige im Grunde nix anderes als 2   4Polige stecker die zusamengesteckt sind . Wohl je nach bedarf.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ist egal. Lass den 8poligen einfach drauf.


----------

